# FREE MMA related Fantasy Football league, 2 spots left....



## mikeytapout (Aug 5, 2009)

I am the commish of a Fantasy Football League made up of only MMA fans. Mainly the rest of the league comes from the OG, mma.tv site forums but I am looking for two more people to finish and fill up my 10 team league so if your interested the info to join is below...

You have been invited to join MVD's custom league in Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Football, 2009 Real Men Football League.

In order to join the league, follow the link above or go to game front page, click the "Sign Up Now" or "Get Another Team" button and follow the links to "Join a Custom League". When prompted, enter the League ID# and password below.

League ID#: 345168
Password: tapout

We will send you a confirmation with further details once you have completed the registration process.

--Fantasy Football Commissioner
http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1


----------

